# I Need a "Orkut like scrap" code...



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey guys...here i am again asking for sumthing new....well i've just uploaded ma new site....sumhow got if banner free but now i want a "ORKUT LIKE SCRAP" page for ma site....hope u understand.....can u guys help me with the code.or is there ne site providing ne of such service???????


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2007)

well if ur again asking for something then how about again posting in the right section 

there is a script and to be honest i just cant remmeber the name now ... its very much like ur own networking site ... it was php something


----------



## Garbage (Jul 23, 2007)

One s/w I can suggest is Drupal

It is a Open Source Software. Which gives you many functions like Forum, RSS, etc. to build your website. Also you can add many more functions by adding Moduls.

Hope there may be function/module of scrapbook. Even if u can ask their developers to write such a module for YOU !!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 26, 2007)

_Thread reported for wrong section..._


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 7, 2007)

come on guys i asked for a tut on scrapbook code...y u guys act like that...


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

*www.phpizabi.net/ .... here it is the 1 is was talking about ...  i think this should do ur work and it si easy to setup


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 7, 2007)

we aren't talking like that but have to and as forum rules should be maintained to keep the forum perfect. dil pe mat le yaar.


----------

